# Hate when this happens....



## aquaholic (Oct 31, 2007)

Especially when your 30 miles offshore...worst part was it took 30 minutes to push it all the way thru, then our pliers would not cut it...so I ran a boat down about a mile away and luckly then had a pair of side cutters...note to self!


----------



## Capt. Alex Pinney (Jan 23, 2008)

thats like a bad car wreck, you cant help but stare at it


----------



## Captain Mickey O'Reilly (Dec 18, 2008)

Good golly! I hope you got to beat the fish with a bat! I carry bolt cutters for big hooks and side cutters for smaller ones. Sorry that happened to you...


----------



## Orion45 (Jun 26, 2008)

Ouch.


----------



## jakec (Oct 14, 2010)

damn. just damn.


----------



## Chris Phillips (Oct 1, 2007)

I would probably pass out!


----------



## MULLET HUNTER (Oct 3, 2007)

Ouch!


----------



## Trucker (Sep 25, 2008)

That would make you piss yourself!!!!!!!


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

That's a BAD one right there..!! No problems after you pushed it thru..?

I do carry small bolt cutters and side cutters. Put in ice right away and you won't feel a thing.

Nice looking console..!


----------



## aquaholic (Oct 31, 2007)

had to ice it to get the finger numb to be able to push it thru without passing out ..after the the hook was cut, it pulled right out, went back to fishing!


----------



## 16983 (Sep 12, 2011)

I think I pee'd myself just looking at the pic.....OUCH.....makes my recent hook encounter seem mild.


----------



## 706Z (Mar 30, 2011)

jakec said:


> damn. just damn.


THIS^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^:001_huh:


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

yikes, that had to hurt.....


----------



## on the rocks (Oct 1, 2007)

That just hurts to look at. Hope everything turns out okay for you.


----------



## Big Red (Oct 1, 2007)

That rates at least #3 on my “Pucker Factor” list! inch:


----------



## fishn4fun (May 11, 2008)

Damn that looks painful glad you got it out and was able to keep fishing


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

jakec said:


> damn. just damn.


+1 I would have barfed.

On a side note what kind of line did you use?


----------



## Emerald Ghost (Mar 11, 2008)

The PFF has always been a good source of information.
Is there anything that you could have done different to avoided this ?
ouch...............


----------



## thealabamaman (Apr 24, 2012)

Hell with back to fishing !!


----------



## Captain Mickey O'Reilly (Dec 18, 2008)

Emerald Ghost said:


> The PFF has always been a good source of information.
> Is there anything that you could have done different to avoided this ?
> ouch...............


Yep, not got stuck! Fish long enough, and it will happen. But DAMN!


----------



## jplvr (Mar 7, 2011)

I don't think that hook was properly snelled, and thus, your problem.

Ouch. Glad to hear you soldiered on.

Note to self: we don't have the proper cutting implements on our boat.

Edit: I thought I was done for when I got finned directly in a knuckle on Saturday. I thought I was to be commended for pushing through that. It still hurts, but I appreciate the reminder it could have been worse.


----------



## below me (Jan 13, 2012)

ouch!


----------



## slackwolf (Oct 23, 2007)

Ouch! Been there before.....

Hit an electrical supply house and get a pair of Klein blue handled journeyman series side cutters / lineman pliers. Cuts like small bolt cutters. Be sure its the blue handled not red, better cutters on blue. they also have blue handled diagonal cutters that will cut almost as well.


----------



## PompChaser315 (Feb 18, 2011)

Holy shit!


----------



## Smarty (Nov 23, 2008)

Well if you were bonefishing you succeeded. Hope you've gone to get some antibiotics as a prophylactic. Treat it before it gets bad man. Damn I bet that hurt!!! :001_huh:


----------



## shootnstarz (May 4, 2011)

Pain is just weakness leaving the body !!!

Rick


----------



## First Cast (Oct 8, 2007)

Smarty said:


> Well if you were bonefishing you succeeded. Hope you've gone to get some antibiotics as a prophylactic. Treat it before it gets bad man. Damn I bet that hurt!!! :001_huh:



Good point here. Antibiotics for sure, and if you haven't had a tetanus shot in a while, you should get one asap.


----------



## late bloomer (Oct 12, 2010)

rub some dirt in it! Oh wait, no dirt...


----------



## aquaholic (Oct 31, 2007)

How this happened...Double hook rig (fish finder), I was releasing a red snapper off bottom hook, it slipped off pliers, pulling the top bare hook down quickly into my finger...be careful using those double hook rigs :whistling:


----------



## msagro1 (Oct 11, 2007)

Been there done that! Put 3 quick beers on it and cut it out. No cutters. Fish on!!


----------



## Fishhunter123 (Apr 24, 2012)

Wow it went all the way through I would not be able to fish on. Man way to tough it out.:thumbsup:


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

Aqua, that was us you pulled up on. Seas were nice so big Tommy jumped in your boat to cut the hook. Nice boat, btw. Not the one in your avatar.

And yes, we noticed you manned up and went back fishing. The big guy in your boat didn't *even* want to look at it.


----------



## aquaholic (Oct 31, 2007)

THANK YOU TOMMY!!! :thumbup: I remember you guys being from Alabama, and your right, my crew could not help ....glad you posted so I could offer my thanks!


----------



## aquaholic (Oct 31, 2007)

Oh, and thanks for the the compliment on my boat...It is a 2012, 26' Twinvee..been very happy with its performance.


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

When you guys pulled up, everybody on board said, "geez, go find your own spot!" Then we all understood when we saw that finger. I knew I had seen that before!

Better cutters and H2O2 going on board after that one.


----------



## k-p (Oct 7, 2009)

Ouch! Had a hook go through my pinky finger this summer but it wasn't as big as that hook. Thought the bone would have stopped it but somehow they go right through. The Santa Rosa health department on 98 will give tetnus shots for $30 and are very nice folks.


----------



## Smarty (Nov 23, 2008)

msagro1 said:


> Been there done that! Put 3 quick beers on it and cut it out. No cutters. Fish on!!


 That's a Tequilla moment if I ever saw one! Of course so is a sneeze if you ask me :laughing:


----------



## samman91 (Feb 7, 2008)

msagro1 said:


> Been there done that! Put 3 quick beers on it and cut it out. No cutters. Fish on!!


:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## bamagator (Mar 31, 2009)

Done that to myself several times. I always cary channel lock wire dikes with me. They will cut through hooks that small bolt cutters won't.


----------



## Moose007 (Mar 20, 2012)

*Been there done that.*

You got me beat on the hook size.




God Bless



Moose


----------



## k-p (Oct 7, 2009)

bamagator said:


> Done that to myself several times. I always cary channel lock wire dikes with me. They will cut through hooks that small bolt cutters won't.


Are those like the 447 or 449 cutting pliers?


----------

